# arnis class



## jaybacca72 (Nov 11, 2002)

the arnis class i taught tonight went awesome,you could literally feel the excitement in the air.everyone trained hard and learned something new i hope. i am quite impressed with thier progress so far and look forward to 6 months from now when they will really be cooking at the wmaa camp. a special thanks to all the students that work hard and make it worth my while who come to my class,if not for you  i would not teach as much. to kenpo girl,bryson,gou,ame of martial talk you guys (no offense dot) are doing great and iam just to happy to be part of your journey.

later
jay
ps tim hartman(presas arnis) and paul irish(hartsell jkd) seminar in feb 2003 don't forget stay tuned for details


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 12, 2002)

I have been coming out to Jaybacca's arnis classes for a bit now and man is it fun. I initially came out because I like to train with him but also because I get to learn new stuff. Anyone who is in the London Ontario Canada area would be smart to try and get in on these classes. Tonight we did some arnis, and some JKD stuff and I had fun again like when I used to do Kenpo.

Sometimes it's a way that a teacher runs his class that makes a difference.

Anyway, it's an awesome class.


----------



## D_Brady (Nov 12, 2002)

Oh sure have your fun and rub it in our faces why dont ya


----------



## D_Brady (Nov 12, 2002)

Jaybacca I have  not seen you in a while I think the last time was at cappi"s camp for Mr Dye"s early workout session. I hope the new school is going great and everything is going your way.   I expect great things to be ahead for you. All the best Dan Brady


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> 
> *the arnis class i taught tonight went awesome,you could literally feel the excitement in the air.everyone trained hard and learned something new i hope. i am quite impressed with thier progress so far and look forward to 6 months from now when they will really be cooking at the wmaa camp. a special thanks to all the students that work hard and make it worth my while who come to my class,if not for you  i would not teach as much. to kenpo girl,bryson,gou,ame of martial talk you guys (no offense dot) are doing great and iam just to happy to be part of your journey.
> *



Jaybacca, I had an excellent time, everyone worked hard.  You did a great job with the class.  I like how you worked the techques step by step so they ended into a "flow" going back and forth from partner to partner.  Speaking of which, the "other Jay" was a great partner, I appreciate him working hard with me and not taking it "too" easy.  LOL  you should see my bruises this morning their even bigger.  :waah:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2002)

Sounds great! At the lasy WMAA camp *jaybacca72* was very generous in sharing techniques with me.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 12, 2002)

Jaybacca shared his crazy fries with me once.

Of course I had to attack him when he wasn't looking but it's kinda like sharing...


----------



## jaybacca72 (Nov 12, 2002)

thanks for the kudos,it's all about sharing folks seeing someone learn and get excited about learning is my motivation that's it.
but my fries well,gou next time i will be sure to share with you a biggie size eye poke hahahaha!
later
jay


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 12, 2002)

Jay,

Congrats on the class(es) going well.

Rich


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 12, 2002)

As Huk says, good martial arts schools always display their school colours...most of the time if they're a good school, the colours will be black and blue...


----------

